# Kernel 4.0.5 Notebook Stromverbrauch im Akku Betrieb

## alexander_ro

Hallo Mädels ... Jungs ...  :Smile: 

ich habe jetzt mal das Update von Kernel 3.18.12 auf 4.0.5 gemacht. Vorher hat der Rechner nach powertop ca. 15 Watt bei wenig Arbeit verbraucht. Seite dem Update verbraucht er ca. 25 Watt.

Der Notebook verfügt über zwei Grafikkarten eine Intel und die andere Nvidia. Optimus glaube ich nannte es der Hersteller. Als ich Gentoo installierte auf dem Rechner habe ich es nach den Artikeln im Gentoo Wiki für den OpenSource Treiber für Nvidia und dem für Optimus gemacht. Für das Update habe ich die alte .config genommen und mit make olddefconfig aktuallisiert.

Hat sich im Kernel 4.0.5 irgendwas geändert im Bezug auf Optimus?

Grüße

Alexander

----------

## alexander_ro

Ich bekomme das nicht zum laufen und weil ich gerade keine Lust habe weiter zu suchen und der Rechner so nur zu kurz mit Akku läuft wollte ich den 3er Kernel wieder installieren was aber auch nicht funktionieren will. Wie kann man den emerge überreden eine älter Version der Kernel Sourcen zu installieren?

So hatte ich probiert:

```

emerge gentoo-sources-3.18.12

```

[Edit]

Eben war da noch ein Beitrag in dem stand wie man die 3.18.12 Version installiert. Nun ist nix mehr da ...

```

emerge =gentoo-sources-3.18.12

```

Danke an wen auch immer ...

[/Edit]

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Wie sieht denn der Powerstate der CPUs aus?

----------

## alexander_ro

Von powertop bekommt man folgende Info:

```

          Paket     |           Kern      |           CPU 0

                    |                     | C0 aktiv    3,4%

                    |                     | POLL        0,0%    0,0 ms

                    |                     | C1E-SNB     0,2%    0,5 ms

C2 (pc2)    0,0%    |                     |

C3 (pc3)    0,0%    | C3 (cc3)    0,0%    | C3-SNB      0,2%    0,6 ms

C6 (pc6)    0,0%    | C6 (cc6)    0,0%    | C6-SNB      0,0%    0,4 ms

C7 (pc7)    0,0%    | C7 (cc7)    0,0%    | C7-SNB     96,5%    7,8 ms

                    |             GPU     |

                    |                     |

                    | Powered On  1,3%    |

                    | RC6        98,7%    |

                    | RC6p        0,0%    |

                    | RC6pp       0,0%    |

                    |                     |

                    |                     |

```

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Cpufreq?

----------

## alexander_ro

In welchen Paket findet man denn das Programm?

Im Netz habe ich unter dem Namen alles mögliche gefunden aber die Programm sind glaube ich mehr zum einstellen einer bestimmten CPU Frequenz oder eines bestimmten Verhaltens.

----------

## hafgan

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> Ich bekomme das nicht zum laufen und weil ich gerade keine Lust habe weiter zu suchen und der Rechner so nur zu kurz mit Akku läuft wollte ich den 3er Kernel wieder installieren was aber auch nicht funktionieren will. Wie kann man den emerge überreden eine älter Version der Kernel Sourcen zu installieren?
> 
> So hatte ich probiert:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Maskiere den neuen Kernel in /etc/portage/package.mask

```
>sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.19
```

(Ich geh davon aus, dass Du den dann auch noch ausgewählt hast (eselect kernel set x), übersetzt und dem Bootloader bekannt gemacht hast.  :Wink:  )

Ist cpufreq nicht schon aus dem Tree geflogen?

Gruß

hafgan

EDIT: Thema Optimus: Bist Du sicher, dass die Intel-Karte aktiv ist. "Bumblebee" "bbswitch":

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Bumblebee

+ im Kernel die Hybrid Graphikkarte aktivieren.

----------

## alexander_ro

Das sagt im Moment eselect:

```

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-3.18.12-gentoo *

  [2]   linux-4.0.5-gentoo

```

Jetzt muss ich halt immer Manuell wählen das der 3.18 gebootet wird. Die Reihenfolge im Grub Menü kann man ja nicht einfach ändern und die Einstellung das ein Kernel im Untermenü gebootet wird wollte irgendwie nicht funktionieren.

```

# Default menu entry

GRUB_DEFAULT=1>3

```

Ich wollte den 4.0.5 Kernel benutzen bei dem ist aber der Stromverbrauch viel zu hoch ich habe noch nicht gefunden warum. Bei der Version 4.0.5 erfolgt die Anzeige über die Intel Karte ich kann die Nvidia Treiber entfernen ohne das es einen Einfluß auf die Funktion hat und auch der Stromverbrauch ändert sich dadurch nicht. Mit dem 3.18.12 funktioniert das mit dem Stromverbrauch da liegt er bei ca. 15 Watt bei geringer Last.

Den Kernel 3.19 habe ich noch gar nicht ausprobiert mach ich aber mal. Kann man an den Kernel Versionen (oder anders) irgendwie erkennen ob die noch mit Sicherheitsupdates versorgt werden?

----------

## alexander_ro

[Edit]

Aso jetzt habe ich es verstanden. Das Maskieren funktioniert anders herum man gibt an was man nicht installieren möchte ...

[/Edit]

Kann es sein das es den Kernel 3.19 nicht gibt?

Mein Alien ist ein amd64.

```

emerge -s gentoo-sources

  

[ Results for search key : gentoo-sources ]

Searching...

*  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

      Latest version available: 3.18.16

      Latest version installed: 4.0.5

      Size of files: 79.532 KiB

      Homepage:      http://dev.gentoo.org/~mpagano/genpatches

      Description:   Full sources including the Gentoo patchset for the 3.18 kernel tree

      License:       GPL-2 !deblob? ( freedist )

[ Applications found : 1 ]

```

----------

## hafgan

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> [Edit]
> 
> Aso jetzt habe ich es verstanden. Das Maskieren funktioniert anders herum man gibt an was man nicht installieren möchte ...
> 
> [/Edit]

 

Je nach dem, wo du es einträgst:

- /etc/portage/pagages.mask ==> Hier gibst du an, was du nicht willst also maskieren willst

- /etc/portage/pagages.unmask ==> Hier gibst Du an, was Du trotzdem haben willst alsu demaskieren willst

----------

## nisto

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Den Kernel 3.19 habe ich noch gar nicht ausprobiert mach ich aber mal. Kann man an den Kernel Versionen (oder anders) irgendwie erkennen ob die noch mit Sicherheitsupdates versorgt werden?

 

https://www.kernel.org/

Hier kannst du sehen ob ein Kernel länger "betreut" wird.

 *alexander_ro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kann es sein das es den Kernel 3.19 nicht gibt?
> 
> 

 

equery list -p gentoo-sources

sagt das die 3.19 Version unstable ist

----------

## ChrisJumper

Schau mal mit Powertop.

sys-power/powertop

Eigentlich für Intel-Chipsätze optimiert, unterstützt es mittlerweile auch AMD, ARM and UltraSPARC prozessoren. Weiß nicht ob dir das direkt hilft, aber einiges mehr ist immer drin. Je nachdem wie viel Komfort man will.

----------

## alexander_ro

Das wäre sogar eine Intel CPU. Das die ARM auch schon Unterstützen wusste ich noch nicht danke für den Hinweis.

Der Stromverbrauch ist aber trotz der Powertop Optimierungen zu hoch. Deshalb dachte ich es liegt an den Grafikkarten.

----------

## hafgan

Hi,

also ist das Problem noch immer offen. 

Wie ist das denn mit den Kerneln? Wenn Du auf den alten wechselst, dann ist der Stromverbrauch wieder niedriger? Hast Du denn irgend eine Anzeige (LED) die Dir sagt, welche Karte gerade aktiv ist? Bei mir war immer eine LED an, wenn die nVidia verwendet wurde. Außerdem hat man es am Lüfter gehört. Ich hatte mal eine Optimuskarte und mich hat das Thema auch ziemlich genervt. 

1. Kernel:

Ich weiß noch, dass man unbedingt im Kernel die Hybrid Grafikkarte aktivieren musste. Bist Du sicher, dass das gemacht ist. Und auch sonst beide Karten richtig konfiguriert sind. Also auch die Intel?

2. Tools zum Wechseln der Karte:

bumblebee und bbswitch musste ich installieren. Bumblebee ist eine Anwendung, die vom Modul bbswitch verwendet wurde. Kann sein, dass Du bbswitch nach jedem neuen Kernel neu bauen musst! (emerge @module-rebuild).

So kannst Du den status der Karten abfragen:

https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Hybrid-Grafikkarten/Bumblebee#Power-Management

Hier noch das Arch-Wiki, was mir enorm geholfen hat. Das müsstest Du wohl mal komplett durcharbeiten, und dann die relevanten Dinge auf Gentoo übertragen:

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Bumblebee

Alles aus dem Gedächtnis von ca. 1 Jahr. Hab den Laptop nicht mehr. Hab einen nur noch mit Intel. Das mach ich nicht mehr mit!  :Wink: 

Viel Glück!

hafgan

----------

## alexander_ro

 *hafgan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> also ist das Problem noch immer offen. 
> 
> 

 

Ja stimmt bisher habe ich noch nicht gefunden woran es liegt

 *hafgan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie ist das denn mit den Kerneln? Wenn Du auf den alten wechselst, dann ist der Stromverbrauch wieder niedriger? Hast Du denn irgend eine Anzeige (LED) die Dir sagt, welche Karte gerade aktiv ist?
> 
> 

 

Ja mit dem Kernel 3.18.16 funktioniert es mit geringem Stromverbrauch. Ich benutze aber bisher nur die Intel Karte unter Linux. LED habe ich leider keine das wäre praktisch.

1. Kernel: Ich habe die Konfiguration vom 3.18.16 konvertiert. Die Einstellungen die ich dazu kannte habe ich überprüft.

2. Tools zum Wechseln der Karte: Bumblebee habe ich nicht installiert. Ich dachte eigentlich mit den neueren Kerneln braucht man das nicht mehr.

Die anderen Sachen die Du geschrieben hast muss ich mir erst noch anschauen.

Danke, Grüße

Alexander

----------

